# moving to egypt...



## kumik (May 19, 2010)

Hello,

I am writing to inquire about life in Cairo. I am a young professional moving there from Canada at the start of June. Can anyone give me information about rooms/apartments available? Or sites/contacts that would be helpful in finding a place?

Thanks for your help!

Looking forward to meeting some of you in Cairo!
Kira.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

Firstly what part of Cairo do you want to live in?

Maiden


----------



## kumik (May 19, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum.
> 
> Firstly what part of Cairo do you want to live in?
> 
> Maiden



Ideally, Zamalek or Mohandiseen. Somewhere with easy transport access. 

thanks!


----------



## GOOD.WAY (May 20, 2010)

maadi is good


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

kumik said:


> Ideally, Zamalek or Mohandiseen. Somewhere with easy transport access.
> 
> thanks!




Taxis here are cheap and a popular mode of transport.. however traffic here is horrendous.

Zamalek is nice but expensive.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

kumik said:


> Ideally, Zamalek or Mohandiseen. Somewhere with easy transport access.
> 
> thanks!


Both locations are central although you would still probably need to use taxis to move around as there are no metro stops in either location.

If you are moving with work, I would suggest you ask for their assistance in finding accomodation. If you are moving for study, then the college will normally help.

I would also recommend that whatever your reason for moving to Cairo, you live close to the place you are working/studying etc

I belong to a group which sends me details of flatshares from time to time but am not sure if I can actually post the details on this site. If you post a couple more times (you need 5 posts), then I will be able to send you a private message with the details of the group.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi
Where will you be working? You might want to consider living closer to your work as travelling to and fro will add several hours to your working day.
If you are coming here for work then your employer will help you out by suggesting areas and they may even have someone who can help you find an apartment (they will expect to be tipped). Are you a single person or are you coming with your family? 

Maiden


----------

